# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  طريقة سهلة لحفظ وجه من القران

## "زوزو1"

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لانبي بعده 

أخوتي في الدين تتنوع طرق حفظ القرآن وطرق مراجعته 

وذلك كل حسب استطاعته وقدراته بعد عون الله وهذه طريقة لحفظ الوجه أخترتها من موقع 

المسلم لعل يجد به القاريئ الذي يريد الحفظ مطلبه نفعنا الله وإياكم بالقرآن العظيم 
]
الطريقة المناسبة لكيفية حفظ الوجه: 

أ - تلاوة الوجه أكثر من ثلاث مرات، ومحاولة الفهم مع الحفظ، فهو أدعى لسرعة الحفظ، وأفضل وأنفع لحافظ القرآن.
ب- تقسيم الوجه إلى قسمين أو ثلاثة حسب قدرة الطالب. 
ج - تحديد وقت معين تلزم نفسك بالحفظ حتى تعتاد عليه مثلاً الوجه يأخذ عشرة دقائق أو خمسة عشر دقيقة. 
د - تكرير القسم الأول حتى يتم حفظه.
ل - تكرير القسم الثاني حتى يتم حفظه. 
ك- ربط الوجه جميعاً وتكريره حتى يتم ضبطه، وكلما زدت في التكرار كان الضبط أقوى. 
هـ- ربط الوجه الأول بالوجه الثاني وهكذا.
و- قراءة أربعة أوجه جميعاً بدون النظر إلى المصحف. 
ي- قراءة الحفظ على المسمِّع

وللمعلومية منقول بس ادعو لي محتاجة للدعاء ولكم بالمثل

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## أم السعف والليف

يزاج الله خير وبالفعل هالطريقة تساعد عالحفظ والله يرزقنا حفظه إن شاء الله

----------


## 3yo0on_Al_Maha

يزاج الله خير وبالفعل هالطريقة تساعد عالحفظ والله يرزقنا حفظه إن شاء الله

----------


## الوحداويه83

بارك الله فيج

----------


## "زوزو1"

جزاكن الله خيرا اخواتي على المرور

----------


## خوخة2005

يزااج الله خير

يارب يرزقني ويرزقج حفظ كتابه..
ويسعدج في الدنيا

----------


## rona

> يزااج الله خير
> 
> يارب يرزقني ويرزقج حفظ كتابه..
> ويسعدج في الدنيا


يزاج الله خير وبالفعل هالطريقة تساعد عالحفظ والله يرزقنا حفظه إن شاء الله

----------


## "زوزو1"

الله يرزقنا وايكم حفظ كتابه والعمل به يارب ......................جزاكن الله خيرا اخواتي

----------


## أسود ملكي

الله يزيج خير الغالية ..

ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## بسمة فجر

يزاج الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتج يوم القيامة

----------


## soswa545

جزاك الله خير

----------


## math

يزاج الله خير اختي ^_^

----------


## "زوزو1"

وفقكن الله اخواتي لما فيه الخير ئ............وجزاكن المولى خيرا

----------


## معسوووووول

يزاج الله خير

----------


## "زوزو1"

معسولة ............وجزاكي خيرا اخيتي

----------


## "زوزو1"

اللهم ارزقنا حفظ القران والعمل به يارب

----------


## عيون سعيد

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم رشود

جزاج الله خير

يارب يرزقني ويرزقج حفظ كتابه..
ويجعلج من الفايزين في الدنيا و الآخرة .. ويرزقج كل ما تتمنين .

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

حلوووو ما شاء الله عليييييج,,,
يزااااج الله خير ختي

والله يوفقج ويسعدج ويرزقكي من حيث لا يحتسب  :Smile: 


تقرييييييييــباا نفس طريييييييييــقتي...اللهم لك الحمد..
الله يثبـــتنا لحفظ كتاااابه الكرييييييييم اللهم آميييييين

----------


## إحساس مجروح

اللهم ارحمني بترك معاصيك أبداً ما أبقيتني ، وارحمني من تكلف ما لا يعنني ، وارزقني حسن المنظر فيما يرضيك عني ، وألزم قلبي حفظ كتابك كما علمتني ، وارزقني أن أن أتلوه على النحو الذي يرضيك عني .....

اللهم نور بكتابك بصري ، واشرح به صدري ، وفرح به قلبي ، وأطلق به لساني ، واستعمل به بدني ، وقوني على ذلك ، وأعني عليه إنه لا معين عليه إلا أنت ، لا إله إلا أنت .....


اللــــــــــــــــ آميـــــــــــــــن ـــــــــــــــهم 


يزاج الله خير وربي يرزقج إن شاء الله ويجعله في موازين حسناتج يا رب

----------


## الريف

ربي يوفقج إختي دنيا وآخرة...
مشكورة في ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## "زوزو1"

موفقات اخواتي ............وجزاكن المولى خيرا

----------


## شموع3

الله يعطيج ألف صحة وعافية على هالفكرة والله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## عابرة_سبيل

يزاااااااج الله خير

الطريقة يت في وقتها  :Smile:

----------


## "زوزو1"

اختي شموع 3 ............واختي عابرة سبيل ............جزاكن المولى خيرا ووفقكن لما يحبه ويرضى

----------


## "زوزو1"

سبحان الله 

والحمد لله

ولااله الاالله
والله اكبر

ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## رؤى لجين

يزاج الله خير إختي

----------


## "زوزو1"

> يزاج الله خير إختي


ونتي من اهل الجزاء اختي

وفقكي الله لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## BUBLE

يزاج الله خير

----------


## *أم الريامي*

بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــك

----------


## "زوزو1"

> يزاج الله خير



وانتي من اهل الجزاء اختي

مشكورة على المرور الطيب

----------


## "زوزو1"

> بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــك



وفيك بارك اختي ووفقك لكل خير

----------


## ام حمد ..

بارك الله فيج ورزقج دعوه لا ترد

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله ييزيج خير الغاليه

----------


## al'3ida

يزااااااااج الله كل خيير ..

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 

اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عنا جميعا يارب

استغفر الله العظيم

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده 

رضيت بالله ربا وبالاسلام دينا وبمحمد رسولا ونبيا " عليه الصلاة والسلام "

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيئا في الارض ولا في السماء وهو العلي العظيم

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## بنت الاحمدي

بارك الله فيج

----------


## "زوزو1"

جزاكن المولى خيرا اخواتي ...........ورزقكن دعوة لاترد ووفقكن لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## الحياة***

يزااااااااااااااااااااااج الله خير

----------


## "زوزو1"

> يزااااااااااااااااااااااج الله خير


وانتي من اهل الجزاء اختي

----------


## عيناوي

جزاج الله خير

يارب يرزقنا ويرزقج حفظ كتابه..
ويجعلنا من الفايزين في الدنيا و الآخرة .. ويرزقج كل ما تتمنين .

----------


## "زوزو1"

> جزاج الله خير
> 
> يارب يرزقنا ويرزقج حفظ كتابه..
> ويجعلنا من الفايزين في الدنيا و الآخرة .. ويرزقج كل ما تتمنين .


اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب جزاكي الله خيرا اختي

----------


## ام فلوشي

يــزاج الله خـيـر علــى هالــطريــقة الحلــوة 

والله يرزقنا ويرزقج حفظ كتابه الكريم

----------


## بنت بلال

يزاج الله خير

----------


## قطوه

الله ييزيج كل خير 
ووفقج في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## ام الصيصان

يزاااج الله كل خير...

----------


## $ شمة $

يزاج الله خير ف الدنيا و الآخرة ..
وربي يجعله ف ميزان حسناتج ..
الموضوع وااايد حلو .. وما قصرتي حبيبتي ..
تسلمين ..

----------


## الحلا كلة

يزااج الله خير

يارب يرزقني ويرزقج حفظ كتابه..
ويسعدج في الدنيا

----------


## "زوزو1"

جزاكن المولى خيرا اخواتي على المرور وبارك الله فيكن

----------


## "زوزو1"

سبحان الله وبحمد ............. سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت يوAإي

يزااج الله خير

يارب يرزقني ويرزقج حفظ كتابه..
ويسعدنا في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## جالكلين الشرق

استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

جزاك الله خير

----------


## نظرات حانيه

يزاج الله خير على المعلومات الطيبه

----------


## ساس الحلا

بيض الله ويهج أختي
ويعطيج العافيه ع الطرح المفيد

----------


## "زوزو1"

جزاكن الله خيرا اخواتي عالمرور الطيب ونفع الله بكن

----------


## "زوزو1"

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## FIRST ONE

يزاج الله خير.. ومن طرق الحفظ قراءة الايات في الصلاة

----------


## ام غـلا

جزاج الله خير على هذا الطرح القيم
واسأل الله تعالى أن يجعله في ميزان
حسناتــــــــــــــج

تقبلي مروري

----------


## فوشيَه

يزاج الله خير ..

----------


## "زوزو1"

وانتم من اهل الجزاء اخواتي.................مشكورات عالمرور

----------


## تراب دبي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## "زوزو1"

تسلمون اخواتي على المرور

----------


## tamee222

يزاج الله خير اختي

والله يوفقج في حياتج الغالية

----------


## "زوزو1"

> يزاج الله خير اختي
> 
> والله يوفقج في حياتج الغالية


امين وياك الغالية

----------


## شمس السعودية

*جزاكِ الله خير وجعله في موازين حسناتكِ*

----------


## "زوزو1"

> *جزاكِ الله خير وجعله في موازين حسناتكِ*



وانت من اهل الجزاء اختي

----------


## "زوزو1"

لااله الاالله محمد رسول الله

----------


## "زوزو1"

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## فراولة VIP

يالله ياليت لو اقدر احفظ القران هذي امنيتي والله

----------


## "زوزو1"

> يالله ياليت لو اقدر احفظ القران هذي امنيتي والله



الله يحقق امنيتك وامتنيتنا بحفظه كاملا والعمل به ياااارب

----------


## "زوزو1"

لااله الاانت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## shoshouae

يزاج الله خير

----------


## "زوزو1"

وانتي من اهل الجزاء اختي شوشوة

----------


## حلم الليالي

جزاكي الله خير 
و بارك الله فيكي

الله يوفقك

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

جزاكِ الله الف خير

----------


## هذه قصتي

يزاج الله خير وبالفعل هالطريقة تساعد عالحفظ والله يرزقنا حفظه إن شاء الله

----------


## "زوزو1"

جزاكن الله خيرا اخواتي

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Sobhan:  :Kafara:  :SubhanAllah:

----------


## الرفيعة

**
*الله يسهل امورك ويعفو عنا وعنك ويغفر لنا ولك ويرزقنا ويرزقك حسن الطاعة*

----------


## "زوزو1"

:SubhanAllah: 

مشكوووورة الغلا

----------


## Mozaaa

يزاج الله خير اللهم ثبت قلوبنا على الايمان و طاعة الرحمن

----------


## ●●ندى الروح●●

انشاءالله نحفظه
واشاءالله تتحقق امانيج

----------


## "زوزو1"

جزاكن المولى خيرا اخواتي

----------


## لب لفواد

يزاج الله خير

----------


## "زوزو1"

ونتي من اهل الجزاء اختي

----------


## لجل حبك

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ميروووه

يزاج الله خير يا ختيه ويعله ف ميزان حسناتج حمستيني بصراحه


الله يفرج همج وايفك كربج يارب العالمين 

ميروووه

----------


## "زوزو1"

> يزاج الله خير يا ختيه ويعله ف ميزان حسناتج حمستيني بصراحه
> 
> 
> الله يفرج همج وايفك كربج يارب العالمين 
> 
> ميروووه



اميييييييييييين يااااااااااااااارب ونتي من اهل الجزاء الغالية الله يرزقنا وياك حفظ القران والعمل به

----------


## "زوزو1"

> يزاج الله خير


وانتي من اهل الجزاء حبيبتي

----------


## ((خفايا روحي))

بارك الله فيج وجعلها في ميزان حسناتج واثابج من فضله واحسانه

اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء لأحزاننا وهمومنا اجمعين يارب العالمين

----------


## "زوزو1"

جزاك الله خير اختي خفايا الروح

----------


## RaiN

جزاج الله خير ..

وأهم شي الإكثار من التوجه بالدعاء إلى الله عز وجل لتثبيت الحفظ ..

واحتساب الأجر عنده سبحانه وتعالى ....

----------


## "زوزو1"

> جزاج الله خير ..
> 
> وأهم شي الإكثار من التوجه بالدعاء إلى الله عز وجل لتثبيت الحفظ ..
> 
> واحتساب الأجر عنده سبحانه وتعالى ....


ونتي من اهل الجزاء الغالية

الله يوفقنا جميعا لحفظه واهم شيء العمل به

----------


## "زوزو1"

لااله الاالله محمدا رسول الله

----------


## كويتانا

> بارك الله فيج



والله يعطيج م تمنيتي

----------


## جوهرة الدوحه

الله يجزاج خير يبارك فيج

----------


## بنت الشاطئ

بارك الله فيك

----------


## "زوزو1"

بارك الله فيكم اخواتي ووفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## "زوزو1"

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله والحمد لله ولااله الاالله

----------


## "زوزو1"

امسينا وامسى الملك لله والحمد لله ولااله الاالله

----------


## بنت الزهرة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## قلبي عيناوي

يزاك الله الف خير

----------


## "زوزو1"

> يزاج الله خير


ونتي من اهل الجزاء اختي

----------


## "زوزو1"

اللهمّ مالِكَ المُلك

تؤتِي المُلكَ من تشاء 

وتنزعُ المُلك مِمّن تشاء

وتُعِزّ من تشاء .. وتُذِلّ من تشاء

بيدك الخير .. إنك على كلّ شئ قدير

رحمان الدنيا والآخرة

تُعطيهُما من تشاءُ .. وتَمنعُ مِنهُما مَن تشاءْ

إرحمنا رَحمة ً تُغنينا بها عن رَحمةِ مَن سِواك

----------


## "زوزو1"

ياكريم اللهم ياذا الرحمة الواسعة يا مطلعا على السرائر و الضمائر و الهواجس و الخواطر , لا يعزب عنك شيء , أسئلك فيضة من فيضان فضلك , و قبضة من نور سلطانك , و أنسا ً و فرجاً من بحر كرمك , أنت بيدك الأمر كله و مقاليد كل شيء فهب لنا ما تقر به أعيننا و تغنينا عن سؤال غيرك , فإنك واسع الكرم , كثير الجود , حسن الشيم , فببابك واقفون و لجودك الواسع المعروف منتظرون يا كريم يا رحيم

----------


## أم حمدة2008

جزاك الله خيرا ....

----------


## "زوزو1"

ونتي من اهل الجزاء اختي ام حمدة

----------


## memo.h

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## "زوزو1"

ونتي من اهل ا لجزاء الغالية

----------


## "زوزو1"

سبحان الله وبحمده ...... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## صفـ النفس ـية

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يزاج الله خير اختي عى هالمعلومات المفيدة و ربي يضعه في ميزان حسناتج...

انا دوم احفظ و انسى .. بجرب هالطريقة و ان شاء الله ربي يثبت لي حفظي .. اللهم امين.

----------


## عيون الغلا نو

وفقكن الله اخواتي لما فيه الخير ئ............وجزاكن المولى خيرا

----------


## كويتانا

اللهم ارحم اختنا التاجرة جرح الخفوق هي واسرتها وارزقهم الفردوس الاعلى

اللهم ارزقهم الصبر والسلوان وحقق لهم مرادهم


اللهم امين

----------


## "زوزو1"

لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أم وفوي

جزاءك الله خير ويتكتب في ميزان حسناتش

----------


## جنّـــات

يزاج الله خير

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

بارك الله فيـج اختي

----------


## $أم غايه$

يزااج الله خير

يارب يرزقني ويرزقج حفظ كتابه..ويثبتنا على حفظه 

ويسعدج في الدنيا

----------


## Sharooof

يزاج الله خير،،،
الله يرزقنا حفظ القرآن الكريم...

----------


## "زوزو1"

امين يارب جميعا

----------


## "زوزو1"

لا له إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالميـن،،اللهم إني أنا المضطر وأنت المجيب
أستغفـر الله الذي لا إله إلا هـو الحي القيـوم وأتـوب إليه
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال

----------


## ورد جـوري

يزاج الله خير ان شاء الله

----------


## "زوزو1"

يزاج الله خير اختي ورد جوري

----------


## kookoo

شكراً على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمفيد جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ....

----------


## الخقاقة

> يزاج الله خير وبالفعل هالطريقة تساعد عالحفظ والله يرزقنا حفظه إن شاء الله



للهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت، أبوئ لك بنعمتك على وأبوئ بذنبي ، فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت




تسلمين ع الطرح وفـ ميزآن حسنآتج يآربي

----------


## "زوزو1"

> للهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت، أبوئ لك بنعمتك على وأبوئ بذنبي ، فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تسلمين ع الطرح وفـ ميزآن حسنآتج يآربي


تسلمين الغالية

----------


## cute me

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## "زوزو1"

ونتي من اهل الجزاء اختي

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## أميرة المنتدى

يزاج الله خير....
وربي يوفقج ويحفظج

----------


## مهايا التوته

يزاج الله ألف خير على الطريقة السهلة

----------


## "زوزو1"

الله اكبر ..... الله اكبر........... الله اكبر ... ولله الحمد

الله اكبر كبيرا ................ والحمد لله كثيرا ..... وسبحان الله بكرة واصيلا.....

----------


## أمـ حمـدانـي

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ...

----------


## "زوزو1"

الله اكبر ...الله اكبر.........الله اكبر............لااله الاالله
الله أكبر .... الله أكبر ........ الله اكبر..........ولله الحمد
الله اكبر كبيرا..... والحمد لله كثيرا..........وسبحان الله بكرة واصيلا

----------


## روز بوظبي2000

> بارك الله فيج

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## "زوزو1"

الله اكبر ...الله اكبر.........الله اكبر............لااله الاالله
الله أكبر .... الله أكبر ........ الله اكبر..........ولله الحمد
الله اكبر كبيرا..... والحمد لله كثيرا..........وسبحان الله بكرة واصيلا

----------


## نبضة

يزاج الله خير ,,, استفدت وايد...

----------


## "زوزو1"

> يزاج الله خير ,,, استفدت وايد...


ونتي من اهل الجزاء اختي

----------


## نـونـوه

جزااج الله خير اختي ،،

----------


## "زوزو1"

ونتي من اهل الجزاء اختي

----------


## "زوزو1"

لااله الاالله

----------


## "زوزو1"

استغفر الله

----------


## "زوزو1"

{ الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الوَكِيلُ فَانقَلَبُوا بِنِعْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَّمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ وَاتَّبَعُوا رِضْوَانَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ } [آل عمران 174:173] .

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## أم ريم0

الله يوفقج

----------


## "زوزو1"

واياك اختي



حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
حسبي الله ونعم اللوكيل
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## سحر الخزرجي

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله ااستغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## ام سلامة..

يزاج الله خير

----------


## "زوزو1"

اللهم يا قادراً على كل شيء .. اغفر لنا كل شيء وارحمنا برحمتك الواسعة التي رحمت بها كل شيء وإذا وقفنا بين يديك لا تسألنا عن أي شيء فإنك أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة

----------


## وردة وبس

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## "زوزو1"

ونتي من اهل الجزاء الغالية

----------


## "زوزو1"

اللهم اعنا على حفظ القران والعمل به

----------


## "زوزو1"

لاحول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم

----------


## "زوزو1"

(يا غلام إني أعلمك كلمات احفظ الله يحفظك احفظ الله تجده تجاهك إذا سألت فاسأل الله وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله واعلم أن الأمة لو اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك بشيء لم ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك إن اجتمعوا على أن يضروك بشيء لم يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك رفعت الأقلام وجفت الصحف )رواه الترمذي

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

_بارك الله فيك غاليتي على هذا النقل المُبارك_
_جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك’’’_

----------


## "زوزو1"

وياك الغلا تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## دلة رسلان

يزاج الله خير

----------


## "زوزو1"

جميعا اختي

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## mamtomar

يزااج الله خير

يارب يرزقني ويرزقج حفظ كتابه..
ويسعدج في الدنيا

----------


## سار90

جزاج الله خير

استغفر الله

----------


## AmOoOna7

جزاكي الله الف خير

----------


## "زوزو1"

بارك الله فيكن الغاليات وانتن من اهل الجزاء

----------


## f6aim88

الله يوفقنا جميعا للحفظ

----------


## "زوزو1"

امين يارب

----------


## pretty girl..

يزاج الله خيــر حبــوبــه..

سبحآن الله و بحمده ، سبحآن الله العظيم


لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## "زوزو1"

ونتي من اهل الجزاء حبوبة

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Astaghfor:

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## أم حراير

بارك الله فيج

----------


## nooruae84

يزاج الله خير

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## "زوزو1"

:Sob7an:

----------


## ac- teacher

جزاج الله خيرا

----------


## "زوزو1"

ونتي من اهل الجزاء اختي

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

يزاج الله خير 
في ميزااان حسناتج

----------


## "زوزو1"

وانت من اهل الجزاء اخوتي

----------


## "زوزو1"

اللهم وفقنا ويسر امورنا يارب العالمين
اللَّهُمَّ استُر عَورَاتنَا، وآمِن رَوعَاتِنا، وارحَمنَا فَوق الأَرْضِ وتَحت الأَرضِ ويوم العَرضِ عليك.
اللَّهُمَّ يَا مُقلِّبَ القُلُوبِ ثبِّت قَلوبنا على دِينِكَ حَتَّى نلقاك ، وارزُقنِا وأَهلِينا والْمُسلمين شَفاعَةَ سيِّدِنا مُحمَّدٍ صلَّى الله عَلَيه وسلَّم.
اللَّهُمَّ بَيِّض وجوهنا يَوْم تبيضُّ وُجُوهٌ وتسودُّ وُجُوه. 
اللَّهُمَّ رَحمَتك أَرجُو فَلا تَكلني إِلى نَفْسي طَرفَة عَين وأَصلِح لي شَأْني كُلَّهُ لا إِله إِلاَّ أَنْت سُبحانَك.

----------


## ام الريان

جزاك الله خير

----------


## "زوزو1"

جمييييييييعا يارب

----------


## al7noona

يزاج الله خير .. وجعله من ميزآنـ حسناتج الغاليـة ..

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## "زوزو1"

:Sob7an:

----------


## al-jo0oharh

يزاج الله خير وبالفعل هالطريقة تساعد عالحفظ والله يرزقنا حفظه إن شاء الله

----------


## "زوزو1"

امين يارب

----------


## [ فطآمي ]

جزاج الله خير

----------


## "زوزو1"

ونتي من اهل الجزاء اختي

----------


## "زوزو1"

لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## pearl 2010

جزاج ربي كل خير ..

----------


## "زوزو1"

ونتي من اهل الجزاء الغالية

----------


## دلوعه بس كيوت

يزاااج الله خير اختي 


في ميزااان حسناتج ان شاء الله


يااااااااااارب تيسر أمووووووووورج

----------


## "زوزو1"

وياك الغالية تسلمين عالدعوة وفميزان حسناتك

----------


## كميلانه

يارب ترزقني حفظ القرآن الكريم 
ياااااااااااااااارب

----------


## إليشيا @

للللرفع

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## "زوزو1"

استغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## "زوزو1"

لااله الاالله

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Astaghfor:

----------


## ملاااااك

الله يوفقكِ ويرزقكِ و جعل القرآن الكريم ربيع قلبكِ وجلاء حزنكِ وذهاب غمكِ و صفاء قلبكِ .. اللهم إحفظها من 
كل مكروه ومن كل كيدٍ يكيدو لها ومن ركضات الشياطين وأعمالهم ومن كل شر يا رب العالمين ... اللهم صل وسلم على سيدي و حبيبي ورسولك الكريم محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم ... اللهم آآآآآمين

----------


## "زوزو1"

امين يارب وياك اختي ملاك

----------


## كوكيتا22

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## "زوزو1"

ونتي من اهل الجزاء اختي

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## "زوزو1"

للرفع للاستفادة

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## "زوزو1"

:Sob7an:

----------


## Life.M

يزاج الله خير

----------


## "زوزو1"

ونتي من اهل الجزاء اختي

----------


## طيباوي

جزاك الله خير 
الحمدلله بالنسبة لي الحفظ مشيه ولله الحمد
بس للأسف المراجعة شوي تعبانه بيها

----------


## دانة ثمينة

اللهم ثبت القرآن في صدورنا

----------


## "زوزو1"

امين يارب اللهم ارزقنا حفظ القران والعمل به

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Sob7an:

----------


## "زوزو1"

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## SPICY

يزاج الله خير

----------


## "زوزو1"

وياك اختي

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Sob7an:

----------


## ريم العلي

يزاج اللهـ خير ختيهـ

----------


## "زوزو1"

وياك حبيبتي

----------


## "زوزو1"

استغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## jwelle

*يزاج الله خير*

----------


## صباح العيد

جزاااااااك الله خير ..


والله يجعلنا من حفظة كتابه والعاملين به ..

----------


## omkhalid

يزاج الله خير وبالفعل هالطريقة تساعد عالحفظ والله يرزقنا حفظه إن شاء الله

----------


## موزة الغفلي

في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## دانة ثمينة

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## فلة للأبد

ف ميزان حسناتج حبيبتي 
الله يرزقج الجنه

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## "زوزو1"

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ((إن من أفضل أيامكم يوم الجمعة فأكثروا علىّ من الصلاة فيه فإن صلاتكم معروضة على )) قالوا يا رسول الله : كيف تعرض صلاتنا عليك وقد أرمت _ أي بليت ؟! قال (( إن الله حرم على الأرض أن تأكل أجساد الأنبياء ))

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
اللهم اغفر لاختي وارحمها وجميع موتانا وموتى المسلمين اجمعين

----------


## "زوزو1"

اللهم ان في تدبيرك مايغني عن الحيل , وفي كرمك ماهم فوق الأمل
وفي حلمك مايسد الخلل ,وفي عفوك مايمحو الزلل
اللهم فبقوة تدبيرك وعظيم عفوك وسعة حلمك وفيض كرمك
اسألك ان تديرني بأحسن التدابير وتلطف بي وتنجيني مما يخيفني
ويهمني
اللهم لا أضام وانت حسبي ولا أفتقر وأنت ربي ,
فأصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني الى نفسي
طرفة عين ولا حول ولاقوة الابك
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه

----------


## "زوزو1"

الـلـهـم
يا سابغ النعم, ويا دافع النقم, ويا فارج الغم
, ويا كاشف الظلم,و يا أعدل من حكم, ويا حسيب من ظلم 
,و يا أول بلا ابتداء,
ويا آخر بلا انتهاء ,
اللهم اغفر وارحم وتقبل واعف اللهم يسر امري ووفقني واهدني سواء السبيل
اللهم اغفر لاختي وارحمها وارحم جميع موتانا وموتى المسلمين يارب

----------


## poufooh

جزاج الله خير 

الله يرزقنا حفظ كتابه

----------


## الربيع العربي

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
جعلنا الله من حفظة كتابــــــه

----------


## ليندااااا

بارك الله فيج 
فعلا هالطريقة وايد سهلة

----------

